# loading logs



## dbeck (Mar 25, 2004)

Looking for ideas on loading logs onto a trailer w/o the aid of a loader. It is not worth it for machine rental - not that many logs. Trying to keep the cost down for the customer and if I can find a way to fetch some $$ for the logs I figure I won't have to charge them max price. Any ideas you folks have would be appreciated!


----------



## appalachianarbo (Mar 25, 2004)

A few peavies/cant hooks and some long 2x8's to build a ramp up the side of the trailer, over the wheel well. It's not easy! The other option is to use the ramps at the back of the trailer and use a winch to pull the logs end first onto the trailer. Good luck...


----------



## dbeck (Mar 25, 2004)

Over the side won't work, sides too high. I had thought of winching on from the back, but wondering about what to use for a ramp.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbeck _
> *Over the side won't work, sides too high. I had thought of winching on from the back, but wondering about what to use for a ramp. *



Do you have a picture of your trailer? That might help. 

A regular ramp with a steel plate and angle iron sides works very well.


----------



## dbeck (Mar 25, 2004)

no pics, sorry. Thanks for the info so far, hopefully it will keep coming...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 25, 2004)

Park it under a tree and use a winch and pulley. Or use a truck to pull the load up. Just sdet redirects so tahe your distributing the load properly and not side loading.

We do this to get big chunks into the back of a dump.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbeck _
> *no pics, sorry. Thanks for the info so far, hopefully it will keep coming... *



Can you describe your trailer.

My trailer (the biggest) is 18'x7' inside area. The side rails come up to 3' off the ground, and the deck is 2' off the ground.

The back has a lip so the ramp's top is even with the deck.

With that I can put my winch on the front, set the ramp, and skid the log right on to the trailer.

Oh and I use a Warn 9000 multimount winch.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 25, 2004)

You need to have solid ramps on the trailer. 

1 Attach one end of a rope to the end of the log.
2 Back the trailer ramp right snug to the butt of the log
3 Attach sling with biner and pulley to the tongue of the trailer just where the deck meets the tongue. Keep the sling long enough to have the pulley on top of the deck.
4 Attach friction device or anchor to a nearby tree or solid anchor point
5 Drive the trailer ahead and the log will slide up the ramps

It helps to have someone with a cant hook to steer the log. Be sure to stand uphill of the log. If this wild bull gets loose you can get horned or crushed. 

I've loaded some mondo logs onto my lowboy trailer using a 3:1 set up and my ATV. Even bigger logs using a van to pull them aboard. The poor boy loader.

Be sure to size all pieces of gear with appropriate safety factors.

Tom


----------



## dbeck (Mar 26, 2004)

the trailer has no ramps. you'll like this; it used to be an rv, but we ripped it apart and made it into a hauling trailer. Any idea what I could use to make ramps? The block in the tree idea is good, but they a w pine logs surrounded by nothing but whites and houses. I feel the logs would be too close to the trunk to load...any other ideas?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2004)

How big are the logs?

Are you familliar with the double-whip tackle?


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2004)

I was going to mention parbuckle over the side, but then I reread the part about the high sides. If you mean like 4 or 5 ft. high it would take some fairly long poles for ramps and the sides would have to be strong enough to support the weight of the log.

John


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 26, 2004)

To put some detail on JPS's suggestion....
One end of line tied in tree... down through a rescue pulley tied to log... up through pulley in 2nd tree and down through redirect pulley at base of same tree tied to truck...


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 27, 2004)

You said that there was other trees around (white pines?) bit that you were afraid that you couldnt get the block far enought away from the trunk. What about using a limb? Set the block on the limb, and tie it back to the trunk pretensioning it with a 3:1. That way the limb would be under compression (mostly) instead tension from holding the whole weight. You could use multiple tie backs if required, or even set a "limb" using a metal pole or wood 4x4 or 6x6. Use a sling to hold the butt end tied around the tree, and then tip tie it, and hang a block inbetween.

Make sense?


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 27, 2004)

What you guys are suggesting is levatation of trees..
You cant levatate trees whodinnie.


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 27, 2004)

Loading tongs would be good tool to have to go along with the methods being bandied about here. Tongs are easier to get a bite on logs than trying to get chains or ropes around a log. If some type of readjustment is needed to get a good balance point, tongs are easier to reset, than having to undo chains and ropes.

I would definately modify the trailor, as trees and overhead limbs won't always be available. A strong header across the front with the appropriate bracing would be the basic thing for pulling stuff into it, if you could incorporate some way of raising or lowering it would also help. Another thought would be to pattern something like a septic tank unloader.

LJ, had an idea of an arch on trailor, LJ did you ever follow through on this or have you been cutting so many trees you haven't had time to fool with it??

Larry


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *LJ, had an idea of an arch on trailor, LJ did you ever follow through on this or have you been cutting so many trees you haven't had time to fool with it??
> 
> Larry *




I was wondering if anyone would remember?

Here is the thread.

To answer your question, nope aint done jack on it. 

Durning spring break, I am gonna freshen up my trail, as it is worse for the wear after 8 months of heavy use. The right fender (made out of 1/4" metal is bent out slightly, the left sides rail is bent down from me tryin to help my groundies out too much by sending the top into the trailer (almost perfect the butt hit the rail) and the rear lights have long been gone, Also the rear rack for the ramps is history, and needs to be removed cleanly (it was a bad design anyways). Last week(end?) i had a heavy load on it and the jack cought on a lip in the concrete when leaving, and bent the jack a little bit back, and lastly the trailer could use a fresh coat of paint.

Now that I know what I need from the trailer to work/look the best, I am gonna replace the rails (probably) with a heavier material. I am gonna move the ramp rack to the front. Add a couple of holes (better adjustment) in the leg of the drop leg jack so I can make it tuck up higher. The passenger back tire is bald (not from a bent axle) the others are showing wear, so they need to be replaced with a high quality trailer tire with a better tread compound. The rear of the trailer came with provisions for towing a trailer in tandem, wich needs to be removed as it just gets in the way. The trailer wiring needs some work, and to be tucked up out of the way. I am gonna fill in the holes between the side rails and the deck.

I think that a winch in the front of the trailer would be easiest, but I am back to the drawing board for an effective loading "thing."


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 27, 2004)

Sounds like you have your work cut out forn you LJ.

I'm sure you will figure some thing out.

I can see it now " The CR Log Loader " Pat. Pending # xxxxx

Larry


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *Sounds like you have your work cut out forn you LJ.
> 
> I'm sure you will figure some thing out.
> ...



The trailer needs the work I said, but the loader aint too high up on the priority list (only the idea) because of my log guy, but a pat. does sound sweet.

But then ya got the time problem booked solid as a brickwall for the next 2 weeks, if everything goes perfect. Buisness is booming, and I love it!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 28, 2004)

Length, width dependant sometimes on what angle to try to leverage the package by; then figuring out if with those maximazations you are within reach. 

Sometimes cuts are saved in longer logs, using their length as leverage and counterbalance to help load their own selves. Sometimes make it walk up a 3 " step, just to get more weight high lean over the pivot of the trailer edge and throw down to lift other end, if it won't just load self etc.

In wider than long weights, sometimes in textured bark i have luck making a ramp out of a half round of trunk that serves up to rib of trailer. Then instead of lifting so much, push the texture of the piece being loaded into the texture of the 'ramp'; to make them mesh like gear teeth and roll up, pushing into the rib of metal on trailer as next gear tooth and roll up slightly; trying to leverage more than lift, allows a ratcheting or kinda better load holding off of you as it advances too. Saving more energy to task of advance than hold; and enabling gathering to burst/impact forward to move load etc. Lean to save back, not lift!

With smooth ramps, some stumps seem to slide up on flat shaved side rather than roll. Kida hold themselves while ya take break too.

If it is long leverage it, round-roll it, heavy-counterbalance it across a pivot.

Here is a pic. of a parbuckle i made for side loading perpendicular to the axle. The ancient parbuckle (listed as a knot some places)will give the power source (truck) ~2x pull(of truck); and roll a round load without a pulley as it performs too. Depending on weight of load and edge of trailer etc., might not even need ramps, but of course the MA of ramps amplify the effect of the 2X1 truck pull of a rolling load. With sides, you would have to pull to front with truck or try to redirect to back with pull line possibly, not rubbing load; so trailer should be even more secureley chocked pulling on the roll angle of the axle. We've side loaded 20' poles at least 4 high full across many times easily. One of them Blue Sherrill Log Ox's or other arch sure is nice for laying a pole in the belly of this rig!


----------



## dbeck (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *How big are the logs?
> 
> Are you familliar with the double-whip tackle? *



This would be why I asked you guys. I have used a double whip tackle several times, but never to load logs. Actually, I have never hauled logs for someone before.
The largest log would be about 28-30" dbh...I figure 1300-1500 lbs. Lots o' weight to be loading w/o a lodaer.


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 29, 2004)

I've done quit a bit of log loading because my fathers father ownes a sawmill in Newfoundland and we cant see good lumber go to waste. So as far as loading goes we keep ten foot logs and 12 foot as does everybody, by lifting the logs up by hand with two guys on the end of the log, and any other hands can push in the middle, up, and stand the log on end and hold it there which is easy to balance, and back the trailer into the log ,not to close, but so the end of the log drops on the trailer. Then pick up the grounded end (obviously) and push the rest of the way on the trailer. 

If your going sideways with your logs on the trailer than when you start putting logs on top lift one end on to the bottom row of logs (after you let 2 or 3 feet at the back of the trailer to still flop over logs) get some body to hold the end in place ( end thats on top) pushing down while you lift and roll the lower end over and up.



If your talking about long logs I got tricks for those too. But you might already know some of this. Hopoed I helped


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 29, 2004)

why not mount a small electric crane on the drawbar of your trailer im sure the ones we got over here can lift 1/2 ton..i could have had asecond hand one fitted for £1000 ..if you check out ebay uk and put in trailers thers one on there for sale with a crane...


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 5, 2004)

i also think, when rolling logs around you either want to push from below the C.o.B.; or pull from above if you can safely, efficiently.

i think that calculating the C.o.B if rolling, or drag point if not as a downward pushing force; so pushing the wheelbarrel etc. (weight bearing axle lower than handles) sends some of yopur energy into the ground; whereby pulling up; from lower weight bearing point is more like pulling out of the hole, rather than pushing into(?). Anyway, when right on the edge between doable and not; it does seem to be a differance making strategy to me. 

Or something like that,
:alien:


----------



## Matt Follett (Apr 5, 2004)

You may or may not have thought about this...

Not to detract from all the fun ways to logs on a trailer...

Know anyone with a Hiab? Your too far away for me......., but we often find ourselves doing quick boom work, for other guys in this situ. and for what it sound like your doing, if you have the logs close to the trailer, your talking 20 mins max, Find somebody with boom truck and offer them 100 bucks to load em up...

Lots of Landscape and Nurseries companys and brick companys have them... that's were I would start... You may build a relationship that could find you using it more and more. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 5, 2004)

Some very interesting methods being discussed here for loading logs.

You guys that haul with trailors, now that we have some methods to load, how are we going to unload them??? Assuming, that the logs we loaded, are too long to just to roll out the back end.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 5, 2004)

With parbuckle setup if it is left in place when loading long poles on a no sides trailer; parbuckle can be used for unloading too; each tier from a different side as line zigzags up.

Tie off to something in a basket around load with a lacing strategy that will allow release under tension and pull truck/trailer forward would sometimes work very well. With no sides bulldozer or have another truck pull load off the trailer perpendicualr to trailer (shortest axis); if not enough truck to do it, tie one end down, and pull the other; always try to induce an arc-ing motion when ya can, reaching over top and flipping/leveraging when ya can. A lowboy trailer is sure easier to put the heavy wood on then cutting up small and hiking over head into chipper box!


----------



## dbeck (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *Some very interesting methods being discussed here for loading logs.
> 
> You guys that haul with trailors, now that we have some methods to load, how are we going to unload them??? Assuming, that the logs we loaded, are too long to just to roll out the back end. *



In my situation, there are plenty of things to tie a loaded log to and simply drive away in low range, dragging it off.


----------



## blackwaterguide (Apr 6, 2004)

Try cant hooks and peaveys to place them. Log tongs then come in handy... sometimes you can roll them on iron pipe (like post drivers. A deadman and snatchblock might help.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 6, 2004)

Here these folks have taken my job and made a competition out of it. These guys are wimps, I'd smoke them lifing them logs anyday. I could be on TV.


----------

